# Gear Questions



## Ole Lucky (Oct 17, 2004)

Hey, Was wondering what kind of paddle and life vest are working well. My beam is 30.5 and my height is 5.7 beginner. Most seem to be measured in cm's. Are the extra light paddles really noticeable after a long day or just a sale pitch? In regards to life vest. Dicks had one that had just mesh from the chest up no padding which I thought might be good. What are some opinions here. You guys know this stuff is not cheap and just trying to make good decisions the first time. Thanks!


----------



## Too Busy (Sep 7, 2007)

I've been paddling a few years and just got a fancy lightweight paddle that I won in a tournament. It makes a difference, but I wouldn't spend the extra cash on my own.

I don't "feel" $200 difference at the end of the day. Other people will tell you different, it's a matter of personal preference and budget.

PFD is lifesaving gear. BUY THE ONE THAT YOU WILL WEAR!!!!!!! I alternate between a Stohlquist high back paddlers vest and an extrasport fisherman similar to the one at Dick's. The important part is wearing it, so it has to be comfortable.


----------



## fishingrod (May 3, 2004)

I'm 5'7 and use a 230CM paddle. I tried a 240CM and though it was too long. I have an older Aqua-Bound Carbon paddle and love it. It is something like this one.

http://www.rei.com/product/750877

I have the Extrasport Retroglide PFD. 

http://www.extrasport.com/product/pfds/canoe_kayak/retroglide_sabre.aspx

It's comfortable and I can carry a small VHF radio in the big pocket and a digital camera and a Powerbar in the other pocket.


----------



## Soaked (Jul 21, 2006)

I used a Carlisle Day Tripper for a few years until I bought a new yak. I was feeling saucy that day and picked up a 230cm Werner Camino ($255). It's has fiberglass blades and a carbon shaft. I love it, but not for $215 more than the Day Tripper.


----------



## Coffeeguy (May 27, 2006)

Anything with pockets is a big plus, and 1 or 2 lanyard loops for a whistle or whatever. TooBusy is right on; I'd try different ones on and then 'borrow' one of their yaks and paddles to see how it works out...Too cumbersome and you won't wear it, and even if I don't need the flotation, I like to have some things close at hand. 

Most paddles are lightweight, if anything I'd pick one that has adjustable feathering so you can play around with it til you're most comfortable.


----------



## surfnsam (Apr 28, 2008)

i bought the soliquist fishing life jacket but too hot in the summer got a co2 vest nice and light, costs more but worth it. have a 240 and a 230cm bending branches 2 piece paddles need ones that break down to fit in my sport trac, and have no problem with them. use the 230 in my redfish and the 240 in the tarpon.


----------



## Ole Lucky (Oct 17, 2004)

I tried a 230 but I was banging the sides more than I felt like I should have been and could have used a little more reach out front. Probably technique (you tube can only teach so much) but I have a 240 coming and will try that for now. Still having decided on the Vest yet, but I know my wife's lifejacket isn't going to cut it much longer. Have only been out at the local lake at this point and planning a trip to TI maybe this weekend depending on work definitely July. Heard Seaview pier just got a Tarpon! Not sure how accurate that is though? Appreciate all the opinions!


----------

